# our future puppy :)



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

We bought our Rottweiler Rogue Angel from a breeder 6 hours away from us about 1 year and a half ago. We stayed in contact with her breeder sending pics all the time and updates  her breeder sent me pics today of his new litter. well he asked if I wanted one of course I said yes cause we just LOVE our Rogue Angel  here are some pics


----------



## aamir_uetn (Jul 31, 2013)

spoiledlittledogs said:


> We bought our Rottweiler Rogue Angel from a breeder 6 hours away from us about 1 year and a half ago. We stayed in contact with her breeder sending pics all the time and updates  her breeder sent me pics today of his new litter. well he asked if I wanted one...for FREE! of course I said yes cause we just LOVE our Rogue Angel  so in 4 weeks he will bring down our new girly  She is 2 weeks right now and the cutest thing  here are some pics
> 
> She is the Black and Tan one. All the others are black and mahogany.
> View attachment 101274
> ...


but why free ??


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

aamir_uetn said:


> but why free ??


Because I said I would love to get another one. And since we take care of ours so well he said he would just give me one.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogs aren't supposed to leave their litters until 8 weeks...


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to second HollowHeaven... 6 weeks old is too young for a puppy to leave its mother.


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Whistlejacket said:


> Going to second HollowHeaven... 6 weeks old is too young for a puppy to leave its mother.


She will be 6 weeks going on 7 weeks. We got our male Gambt Remy at 4 weeks and he is perfect  she will be fine and taken care of. If we didn't know how to care for her we wouldn't be getting her.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow.

Dogs learn A LOT of VERY valuable things in those last few weeks. 

If you were responsible, if this breeder had any morals, you wouldn't be getting this pup until she turns 8 weeks. 
Don't you want your pup to get the best start in life?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

FOUR weeks?! If this is the same breeder you are getting your rottie puppy from, he's definitely NOT trustworthy. 7 weeks is more reasonable, it's the legal age in several countries (Belgium, for example) but it's really the bare minimum... don't take her if she's not at the very least 7 weeks, though if I were you, I would simply change my plans and go to a good breeder.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness... puppies are not even fully WEANED by 4 weeks. This sounds like an awful, awful breeder.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and assume this breeder hasn't done a drop of health testing on the parents, nor does anything else productive with them either.

OP, you are knowingly supporting a BYB who is selling puppies before they're even weaned. That is sad.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Obviosuly the OP does not understand what exactly the dog learns staying with the parent till 8 weeks.

We think of 2 weeks as no big deal what sort of difference could that make? but in a animal that develops to maturity in about 1 year 2 weeks is a lot of time. Especially at that young age.

Before 6 weeks the puppies are not very playful or active they are to a degree but those last 2 weeks are essential, they really start to play and rough house. they learn important behavioral traits especially in dealing with other dogs ( or people ).
Dogs taken away to early tend to maybe bite to hard or be to rough because they were not taught to play or act appropriately. 4 weeks is just terrible.. they should still be nursing at that age so the fact that he gave you a puppy in the past that was 4 weeks old is a big NO NO amongst good breeders. ESPECIALLY rottie breeders.

Understand I know it may sound like harsh criticism from people on a internet forum but many people here rightfully have very strong disgust of BYBs ( back yard breeders). but we are really trying to look out for you... so please continue reading!

Rotties can have some serious genetic health concerns ( like all breeds ) and there is a movement trying to get people to stop producing unhealthy dogs. BYB are breeding and spreading unhealthy genes and puppies. You may think this is silly or no big deal there are a lot of breeders out there . but consider this. I work at a vet clinic and see many breeds of dogs come and go every year some I have known all t heir lives. Boxers almost always get cancer. I know more boxers who have died or have cancer then I know that do not have cancer. I know a horde of golden retrievers who have died of cancer. Out of the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels that come in to our clinic many of them have serious SERIOUS heart defects. Out of the German Shepards that come in almost every one of them have hip Dysplasia. I know labs that are younger then 5 years old crippled by hip Dysplasia. This is just a few examples...the reasons for the people forking out big bucks on medications for these dogs every month and the reason that these dogs suffer day after day...BAD BREEDING its all genetic passed on by the parents and grand parents. every generation becomes worse. This is why supporting a breeder like this is such a big deal to dog lovers. Rotties are no exception. Your poor One ( or more ) of your Rotties will probably end up with Hip Dysplasia in a few years. Or already have it. Sadly. 
Its nothing that you did to your dogs your have beautiful happy dogs but because the person you bought them from may have bred a dog that was not healthy and it was passed on to all of the puppies. its heart breaking to watch.


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

No not the same breeder we got the 4 week old from and she will be fine you all need to calm down. I wasn't asking for ur opinions just sharing pictures. She will be 7 weeks and fully weaned. The breeder is a great breeder. Parents are health checked and pups are too.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She's adorable of course. I love bully and molosser type dogs.

But 6 going on 7 weeks? Not cool. Not the mark of a great breeder. Even the rescue litters we try to keep together for a full 8 weeks or at least split into groups of 2/3 so they can continue to learn from each other. 

Don't forget the added risk of parvo susceptibility for a Rottweiler that makes socializing an extra step difficult.


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Shell said:


> She's adorable of course. I love bully and molosser type dogs.
> 
> But 6 going on 7 weeks? Not cool. Not the mark of a great breeder. Even the rescue litters we try to keep together for a full 8 weeks or at least split into groups of 2/3 so they can continue to learn from each other.
> 
> Don't forget the added risk of parvo susceptibility for a Rottweiler that makes socializing an extra step difficult.


She will have first shots and be kept indoors away from any chance of diseases until fully vetted. Getting her young does not make socializing harder.the four week old we bought we know was really young but if we didnt get him someone was so we got him. He is the absolutly sweetest thing! Loves kids, chickens, rabbits, cats, dogs ,all people, just everything.  she will be fine


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

spoiledlittledogs said:


> She will have first shots and be kept indoors away from any chance of diseases until fully vetted. Getting her young does not make socializing harder.the four week old we bought we know was really young but if we didnt get him someone was so we got him. He is the absolutly sweetest thing! Loves kids, chickens, rabbits, cats, dogs ,all people, just everything.  she will be fine


Generally, getting them young _does_ make it harder to socialize. They learn crucial play rules from their momma and litter mates at that age. Glad it worked out the first time for you.  I'm sure she'll be well taken care and I'm sure you'll do extra special training to make sure she doesn't suffer from missing out on her earliest socialization.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Just a bit of information, dogs aren't WEANED from MILK before 6 weeks. You took a puppy from his mother when he still needed to nurse. That's not okay.

And now you're going to take a puppy from her family when she needs them the most.



> Parents are health checked and pups are too


Going to the vet is NOT health testing. Health testing is testing for hip, elbow, patella and eye soundness, hearing and heart defects, which Rottweilers NEED, plus any breed specific disorders. These tests cost hundreds of dollars and can't be completed until the dog is about 3 years old. Are the pups' parents on OFA's registry? PennHip? Anything?
Are they being shown? Are they being worked/competed with? Do they have any titles?
Are they being sold under contract? Is there any health guarantee? 

Doubt it. Because a responsible breeder wouldn't let a puppy go home before 8 weeks.

This is sad. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

spoiledlittledogs said:


> No not the same breeder we got the 4 week old from and she will be fine you all need to calm down. I wasn't asking for ur opinions just sharing pictures. She will be 7 weeks and fully weaned. The breeder is a great breeder. Parents are health checked and pups are too.


No, the breeder is not a great breeder, no matter what you say. A great breeder would not let a puppy that young leave its mother.

And I have no doubt you'll do your best to socialise and train the puppy, but the fact remains that you are still supporting an unscrupulous breeder with your money and therefore encouraging him to redo what he's done... I know you are already most likely very attached to that particular puppy but it's not too late to contact a reputable breeder who will give you a puppy you'll love just as much.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

This breeder isn't trustworthy. GOOD breeders do not send dogs home any younger than 8 weeks. They just don't. 

Also, responsible breeding is expensive, and most responsible breeders have a waiting list for pups before they are ever born. The fact that the dog is going home at 6 weeks and you are getting the pup for free are two very huge red flags. So, while I don't doubt you will love the puppy and take good care of him this breeder is still shady and not running a good program.

You are lucky getting a dog at 4 weeks and not having any issues...LUCKY, just because this one turned out all right doesn't make it okay. It's still wrong. I would encourage you do research what dogs learn in those important weeks and try to see what you can do to make up for the lost time..or why not just tell the breeder you are uncomfortable taking the dog until 8 weeks of age? A good breeder should respect your concerns and allow the dog that time with mom.

I don't think people are being mean to you..no reason to tell people to calm down when they are just giving you hard facts. You may not like to hear it, but it doesn't make it any less true.

Good luck with this pup.


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> Generally, getting them young _does_ make it harder to socialize. They learn crucial play rules from their momma and litter mates at that age. Glad it worked out the first time for you.  I'm sure she'll be well taken care and I'm sure you'll do extra special training to make sure she doesn't suffer from missing out on her earliest socialization.


we will def. make sure that she gets all the socializing it takes to be a great example of the breed.  I would have waited for her to be at least 8 weeks but we cant go get her and so this is the time he can bring her to us.


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

Adorable little babies!

But I _have_ to second what everyone else is saying.. my mom gort her dog at 5 weeks (rescue situation) & she does not socialize that well with other dogs, my mom did all things right as far as socializing her, but they learn SO much from they're litter mates in the last couple weeks and she didn't get that so I really think it hindered her socializing skills. 

Any breeder who cared about the dogs and they're development would refuse to give a dog away that early, sounds like novice backyard breeding.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Like others have said, good breeders don't let a puppy go at six weeks. Simple as that.

In some states, it's even illegal to sell a puppy under eight weeks old.


----------



## aamir_uetn (Jul 31, 2013)

spoiledlittledogs said:


> Because I said I would love to get another one. And since we take care of ours so well he said he would just give me one.


ahan u mean buy one get one free  thats really cool but y dont u get the puppy at 8 weeks, thats the safe age, btw i took mine too at 5 week  i didnt know much about dogs that time, i was advised the same


----------

